# Wireless Bridges



## The Bear (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi just starting out in the world of Tivo.

Is there a list of approved wireless bridges that are suitable for a PVR10UK Tivo or do most work? (I checked the FAQs/stickys but couldn't see anything)

I was looking at a Netgear WGE111 to match my Netgear DG834GT wireless router. I also spotted an older WGE101 on ebay which is a bit cheaper.

Thanks


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I would always recommend going for a bridge from the same manufacturer as your router as compatibility between manufacturers is utter pants!

And do a search for your chosen model on this forum before buying too, as some bridges seem to have problems talking to the TiVo drivers unless there's a cheap network switch interposed between them...


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Until last week, I was using a WGE101 with a separate switch, that would allow me to support both my TiVo and another device. Although the bridge was powered htrough a surge-supressor, it failed at around the time of a thunderstorm; maybe due to a wireless surge.

I didn't see the WGE111 as being a valid replacement, since the 'games adapter' type of bridge is usually crippled to only allow one connected device. So I bought a WGPS606 print server off eBay, which replaces both the bridge and the switch. I only installed it today, but it seems fine. Unlike the WGE101, it also supports WPA-PSK encryption.

I use all Netgear, since I use a WG602 access point with a DG834 router.


----------



## tefster (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm using a WGE101 on my TiVo without any problems. Its upstream connection is to a NetGear WG602v2.


----------



## The Bear (Sep 19, 2006)

Cheers. might go for the WGE101 off ebay then.

What are the seperate switches you mention?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

My kitchen player is powered by a Slimp player in bridge mode

http://www.slimdevices.com

*WARNING* Don't Click On The Above Link Or You May See Your Next "Must Have" Purchase 

Also get to listen to radio station all around the world with it from Sydney AUS to Los Angeles etc

Automan.


----------



## Jimus (Dec 28, 2005)

wge111 works fine for me

Jimus


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

I use a Linksys WRT54G (V3) running DD-WRT to convert the Linksys wireless router to a multiport wireless bridge. My first one cost £32 many moons ago.

I have 3 and they all work fine, just sit there and wirelessly bridge devices (NAS, print servers, kids PC's, TiVo etc) to my NetGear DG834G.


----------



## Andy Davies (Mar 4, 2004)

Automan said:


> My kitchen player is powered by a Slimp player in bridge mode
> 
> http://www.slimdevices.com
> 
> ...


Been there, done that...


----------



## The Bear (Sep 19, 2006)

Cheers everyone. 

I like the look of the print server iankb is using as it means I always have more ports in case I buy other stuff I want to network like games consoles, and it's around the same price as the WGE111 on ebay. 

It's also perfect to combine with my DG834GT router as that also supports WPA-PSK security on it too.


----------



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

HI 
I have a belkin Wireless 125 High Speed Mode router with integrated printserver but it seems belkin don't make bridges (at least you can't find 'em on their website) 
So what is the best way for me to hook my tivo into my wireless network? I have XP so guess I need to download / buy some software to "talk" to the tivo. 

Am still looking around the site in case this is posted someplace else and I've missed it. 

Gaz


----------



## dalan81 (Feb 26, 2004)

Ian_m said:


> I use a Linksys WRT54G (V3) running DD-WRT to convert the Linksys wireless router to a multiport wireless bridge. My first one cost £32 many moons ago.
> 
> I have 3 and they all work fine, just sit there and wirelessly bridge devices (NAS, print servers, kids PC's, TiVo etc) to my NetGear DG834G.


 Sorry for so many questions, but this sounds like the way to go vs. a USB adapter...

Is it necessary to run DD-WRT to convert to a bridge? Or does Linksys f/w also provide a bridging option? If I need DD-WRT does it need to be on both routers?

I'm also curious as to whether or not the bridge will affect wireless performance for the non-bridged devices connected to my primary wireless router (i.e. not the Tivo router). There was a caution posted on one of the Linksys forums about performance issues. Do you have any insight into that?

Lastly, there are a number of negative articles re: WRT54G v5.0. Do you have any idea which f/w versions avoid these issues?

Thanks for any of these ques. you can help with.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

dalan81 said:


> Is it necessary to run DD-WRT to convert to a bridge? Or does Linksys f/w also provide a bridging option? If I need DD-WRT does it need to be on both routers?


I don't think the stock Linksys f/w supports bridging so you will need to install an after-market firmware such as DD-WRT, Openwrt or Sveasoft (I use the latter, am happy with Talisman 1.2 in client routed mode - costs $20 though)



dalan81 said:


> I'm also curious as to whether or not the bridge will affect wireless performance for the non-bridged devices connected to my primary wireless router (i.e. not the Tivo router). There was a caution posted on one of the Linksys forums about performance issues. Do you have any insight into that?


Possibly - if you configure both WRT54Gs in WDS mode (aka repeater), each router has to receive then resend wireless data so throughput of the wireless network can be halved. If your firmware supports it you would be better off with "client routed" mode (certainly supported in Sveasoft, maybe others too) for your TiVo-router and leave your main wireless/gateway router in infrastructure/access point mode.



dalan81 said:


> Lastly, there are a number of negative articles re: WRT54G v5.0. Do you have any idea which f/w versions avoid these issues?


No firmware version will avoid the issues present in the v5 - the hardware is rubbish, just avoid it! Buy only the Linux-based WRT54GL or WRTSL54GS, or from eBay buy only pre-v5 WRT54G or pre-v4 WRT54GS.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WRT54G


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

1. Make sure the WRT54G is not V5, it has only 1/2 the FLASH. PC World had loads of the WRT54G's V4 couple of months ago for £42. Or get WRT54GS which I did on my 3rd WRT to guarantee I didn't get a V5 WRT54G (if you see what I mean).

2. Load DD-WRT.

3. Set it up and select as in my attached picture the wireless client bridge mode.

4. Use the status page on DD-WRT to see the wireless status and see access point it is connected to. My WRT's connect no issues to a NetGear DG834G. I didn't fiddle with much else, just the required wireless WPA parameters etc and it all worked first time no problem.

5. Plug in 4 ethernet cables and away you go....


----------



## fishd (Jun 7, 2002)

Another vote for the WGPS606 Wireless Print Server.

I have one of these connecting my Tivo, xbox and Mac Mini to my Netgear wireless AP upstairs. Works brilliantly.


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

fishd said:


> Another vote for the WGPS606 Wireless Print Server.
> 
> I have one of these connecting my Tivo, xbox and Mac Mini to my Netgear wireless AP upstairs. Works brilliantly.


Are you using this *just* to connect Tivo, xbox and Mac Mini, or do you have printers connected downstairs? If you are using this without printers, why? Is it better/cheaper that a WGE111? Would a WGE111 and a switch do the same job?


----------



## Olly (Sep 29, 2001)

I also use the WGPS606 to connect two TiVos, a Netgem iPlayer and printer. It has worked faultlessly for many months. The two Linksys WET-11 bridges that preceded it were total rubbish but I got them cheap (false economy).


----------



## The Bear (Sep 19, 2006)

Foxy said:


> Are you using this *just* to connect Tivo, xbox and Mac Mini, or do you have printers connected downstairs? If you are using this without printers, why? Is it better/cheaper that a WGE111? Would a WGE111 and a switch do the same job?


It has 4 ethernet ports on the back to plug in multiple devices without the use of a switch. The WGE111 only has one. Just more convenient really.


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

The Bear said:


> It has 4 ethernet ports on the back to plug in multiple devices without the use of a switch. The WGE111 only has one. Just more convenient really.


Ah yes, that makes lots of sense! I was seeing a Print Server with builtin Wireless Bridge, when I should have been seeing a Wireless Bridge with builtin Print Server 

I have no experience of bridging - can you answer a simple question? Does this just give a direct (but wireless) connection between the plugged in devices and, in my case, my wireless ADSL router and then to other wireless devices? To clarify, I'm presently working on my wireless laptop in the lounge where the tivos, xbox, etc are. My wireless ADSL router is on the other side of the house. If I was using a wireless bridge, to network the tivos, my laptop would not see the bridge as another wireless network (or at all?), but would be able to connect (wirelessly) to the connected devices, via the router not the bridge?

Practically, would the fact that the bridge would be located down behind the TV, Tivos, Sub, etc, affect the quality of the wireless signal?


----------



## The Bear (Sep 19, 2006)

yes. the router is the default gateway for the network. you also have the option of the devices being allowed to talk to each other or not via the router. at least that's how i understand it, i only set my network up yesterday! using netgear DG834GT and WGPS606.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Once set up, the wireless bridge should be transparent; everything will appear to be on the same subnet as your router. The bridge will need its own IP address (which will allow it to be configured using an internal webserver), but should otherwise be invisible.


----------



## The Bear (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, when my router 'talks' to my Tivo it goes directly to the Tivo's IP address not the bridge's.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks to the advice in this thread, I'm going to be buying a WGPS606 very soon. See, I can search before asking questions  

I do have one question, though, about setting it up. I assume that that is done on a PC (i.e. my Tivo's IP is 192.168.0.200 so I connect this thing to my router and set it up to use .150 or something) then just plug it into my Tivo's Ethernet lead?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It should get its own IP address automatically, either by mirroring the TiVios or getting its own directly from the DHCP erver in the router.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

So just plug it in an see what happens?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Always a good place to start!


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

I use a WGPS606 - and it works a treat. It's only slightly slower than a raw cable connection in my experience.


----------



## dponsford (Oct 23, 2005)

The Bear said:


> Cheers everyone.
> 
> I like the look of the print server iankb is using as it means I always have more ports in case I buy other stuff I want to network like games consoles, and it's around the same price as the WGE111 on ebay.
> 
> It's also perfect to combine with my DG834GT router as that also supports WPA-PSK security on it too.


Before you take the plunge and use a wireless bridge have you considered using home plugs?

The simplest networking devices I have ever come across to set up and use.

I picked up a pair of 85Mbps for around the same price as a wireless bridge and IMHO they are more versatile and certainly more discreet than having yet another wireless device in the house.

I use mine in conjunction with a DG834GT .


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I've just switched to HomePlugs, but they do seem to introduce audio clicks on my video sender.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

cwaring said:


> So just plug it in an see what happens?





TCM2007 said:


> Always a good place to start!


I did. It didn't work  Am out all day today but will be working on it tomorrow so any tips appreciated 

[Addendum]

Back earlier than I thought.

So, do I need to set the thing up on a PC (with the correct IP) first or what?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, that didn't work 

I used a second PC to set up the WGPS606 with the IP I have assigned to my Tivo then plugged it into the Tivo. However, it's not visible on the network. I could not see any other options (ie to use a specific port) so I'd appreciate it if someone who has already set one of these up could give me some help. Thanks.

_Edit: More Info.._
With the WGPS606 attached to the Tivo I can ping the Print Server on the assigned IP (192.168.0.200) but can't Telnet in or acces TivoWeb; by adding the correct port number.

Also, it only shows up as an 'attached device' on my router (Netgear WRG614) sporadically. I suppose that could be a signal issue though.

It's probably an easy fix but I don't know what it is!


----------



## OrangeDrink (Feb 10, 2004)

I used Devolo 85Mbps HomePlug's to connect TiVo to my parent's network. You know the ones where you run an ethernet cable to something that plugs into the ring main? Works damn well, especially cool as where TiVo's located in my parents house the wireless reception is spotty at best. Netgear have recently brought out some 200Mbps versions of them as well. Without having an ethernet cable running the length of your house would that be the fastest connection you could currently get?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I can't believe that with all the people in this thread that has one of these no-one is willing to help me set it up  Quite disappointing!


----------



## yungee (Dec 29, 2002)

I'll see if I can help. I've got a WET-54G wireless bridge, so am familiar with wireless bridging in general but not your model.

Not 100% sure from your recent comment, but it sounds like you may have the bridge set to the same IP address as your Tivo. You need to have them set with different IPs.

Then the bridge should be transparent unless you actually connect to it's IP address.

IE my setup:

Wireless Router 192.168.0.1
WET54G 192.168.0.10
Tivo 192.168.0.50

If I use a web browser to go to http://192.168.0.10 I get the admin config page for the bridge. If I go to http://192.168.0.50 I get TivoWeb

Does that help at all?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

yungee said:


> I'll see if I can help.


Thanks. It easy enough if you're using it as intended 'cos there's Wizards and stuff, but it wasn't intended to be used with a Tivo I don't think 



> Not 100% sure from your recent comment, but it sounds like you may have the bridge set to the same IP address as your Tivo. You need to have them set with different IPs.


Yep. That was my first mistake. Re-ran the wizard and changed it now.

Then the bridge should be transparent unless you actually connect to it's IP address.

IE my setup:



> Wireless Router 192.168.0.1


Same here



> WET54G 192.168.0.10


I have the WRG614 and that's on ...erm... .1 I think



> Tivo 192.168.0.50


Mine's on .200



> Does that help at all?


Not really. I can access my 614 and my Tivo easily enough (through a direct connection) but not through the bridge yet. It's setting up the bridge I'm having trouble with.

Thanks though


----------



## yungee (Dec 29, 2002)

OK... sorry if any of these are "teaching my grandmother to suck eggs", but this is what I'd try. Also a couple of the questions are to see exactly how much of it _does_ work.

Can you ping the 606 bridge wirelessly from your PC?
Can you configure the 606 bridge wirelessly from your PC?
Do you get a green (100mbps) link light when the Tivo is plugged into the 606?
Do you have a printer attached to it? Can you print to the printer?

Even though both my wireless router and bridge are linksys products, they wouldn't talk to each other with WPA encryprion, even though they should according to the manuals. So ...

Briefly turn off any WEP / WPA encryption to verify it's not this getting in the way. (Look outside for men in dark glasses in vans before doing this  )

If you have restrictions on MAC addresses connecting to your router, note that the bridge will have a wireless MAC and a wired MAC address, and your router will need to know the wireless MAC.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

My only real problem (and the thing I don't 'get') is that I am, of course, not wanting to use the "printing" bit of the product, just the 'bridge' bit. _That's_ what I don't know how to configure so it finds my Tivo on .200.


----------



## yungee (Dec 29, 2002)

Having looked at the manual online earlier, it goes into great detail about setting up USB printers, and not much about anything else.

They do seem to be rather big on guided setups though, sooo ....

I'd be inclined to plug a PC (you mention you have a second PC) into the wired port you want to use the Tivo on, then run the automatic setup to "pretend" the PC is being set up as per the Tivo's network settings.

That is, give it the address 192.168.0.200 etc.

Then check connectivity works with the PC to PC via the wireless link.

If that's OK, substitute the second PC for your Tivo and return the second PC to whatever it usually does, and hey presto! Or not.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Tried that already. See Post #31


----------



## yungee (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm running out of ideas.  

I'm getting the feeling you're going to really need someone with a WGPS606 to help you. There must be something specific about that. Sorry, I thought I might be able to help as I've done a fair bit with general wireless networks. 

My wireless bridge has options for "infrastructure" and "ad-hoc" modes, and only work as a brige in "infrastructure" mode. Can't see anything about that in the manual for yours.

About the only thing I can think of is that back in #31 "With the WGPS606 attached to the Tivo I can ping the Print Server on the assigned IP (192.168.0.200) but can't Telnet in or acces TivoWeb" did you not have the bridge and the Tivo both set to 192.168.0.200 at that time?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

yungee said:


> About the only thing I can think of is that back in #31 "With the WGPS606 attached to the Tivo I can ping the Print Server on the assigned IP (192.168.0.200) but can't Telnet in or acces TivoWeb" did you not have the bridge and the Tivo both set to 192.168.0.200 at that time?


No idea. This is a "new thing" to me so I'm still learning; or at least trying to


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, seeing as I can't get the bridge to work I think I'll try the Homeplug idea.



dponsford said:


> Before you take the plunge and use a wireless bridge have you considered using home plugs? I picked up a pair of 85Mbps...


I was going to get the Netgear versions but then a thought occured. (Yeah, I know... uh-oh! )

The Solwise ones are cheaper and I don't really need faster than 14Mbps just for my Tivo do I?


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

14Mbps would be a mistake in my opinion - you'll do well to get just over two-thirds that throughput in reality and you may find 930KBs/s a little limitting if you plan to add additional media devices in future.

From experience, Devolo 85Mbp are very good - I obtained a real world 55Mbp/s with security enabled.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well I don't plan on doing adding any other media devices but I suppose you never know  

The only reason I mention Netgear is because I know and trust them. PLus I have one of their routers so it should work okay.

Then again, I said that about the other thing


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hang on!!! 2 Netgear Homeplugs = £105? Scrap that idea then! I only paid £40 for this Print Server/Bridge thing. I'll manage with a long cable


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Hang on!!! 2 Netgear Homeplugs = £105? Scrap that idea then! I only paid £40 for this Print Server/Bridge thing. I'll manage with a long cable


My 10 metre network cable from Ebuyer cost £1.20 I think. Never had any trouble with it but then I don't have a wife. 

But what do you plan to do with the Print Server/Bridge thingie?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> My 10 metre network cable from Ebuyer cost £1.20 I think.


Yep. Mine has served me well for a few years but I now live in a house rather than a flat and it's just a little short. Plus, the position of my PC and the Tivo don't really make it a viable option anymore. Hence the purchase of the WGPS606.



> Never had any trouble with it but then I don't have a wife.


Me neither. Don't have the money to support one of those.



> But what do you plan to do with the Print Server/Bridge thingie?


Well, now I know the price of the Homeplugs, I'd rather get it working if I could but I don't know what else to try with it. The setup wizard works fine when attached (by wire ) to my main PC but I have a second, older PC and a new-ish laptop (not mine; borrowed. I hasten to add!) and I can't get it working with either of those. It keeps complaining (IIRC) that a couple of things could be wrong. One is that the IP conflicts with one already in use, which it certainly doesn't. I can't remember the other but ISTR that it involved switching off my Routers firewall; which there's no WAY I'm doing


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Is the issue perhaps to do with having enabled a security setting that only lets the wireless element of the router talk to items of equipment with certain known MAC IDs? And the ones you now want to connect to aren't in that list.

I think you are being a bit paranoid over the security issue. Really you ought to disable all security and see if you can get these other pieces of equipment to talk to the router. Then if you can talk to it without security enabled you should gradually enable the other security elements till you find the one that causes the loss of connection.

Also have you upgraded the firmware of the wireless print server thingey to the very latest version available?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Panic over! EBKAC  (I'll let someone else point out what that means  ) Tivo now wireless. Anyone need a 10m Ethernet Cable?


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

cwaring said:


> Panic over! EBKAC  (I'll let someone else point out what that means  ) Tivo now wireless. Anyone need a 10m Ethernet Cable?


Please enlighten us? I mean tell us what the problem was, not what EBKAC means


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

When I moved home, I started using a different password for various things, including the password for Wireless access and a 'general use' password. Unfortunately I used the latter for the former, which is why it didn't work. Correct password = working Bridge.

Oh yeah... EBKAC = Error Between Keyboard And Chair


----------



## OrangeDrink (Feb 10, 2004)

Milhouse said:


> 14Mbps would be a mistake in my opinion - you'll do well to get just over two-thirds that throughput in reality and you may find 930KBs/s a little limitting if you plan to add additional media devices in future.
> 
> From experience, Devolo 85Mbp are very good - I obtained a real world 55Mbp/s with security enabled.


Well it'd probably depend what you plan to do with your TiVo really, if you just want to access TivoWeb I'd say 14Mbps would be slow but useable, it's still a lot faster than dial up 

but yeah if you're planning on downloading Video from TiVo to backup stuff on DVD? You probably want to go for the hard wired ethernet connection. Although for neatness the 200Mbps Netgear HomePlugs would be pretty good too.

I've downloaded video with the 85Mbps ones and it was not fast but acceptable.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

A Cachecard can't manage to serve up a Tivo program at more than 2Mbps anyway though so I don't think super fast adapters are crucial.

Of course an ethernet cable costs almost nothing and achieves maximum possible speed.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Having now got the thing working (UIAI* error) I find that I'm only getting about 60% signal strength anyway, which is very surprising given that I live in a rather small house 

*UIAI = User Is An Idiot


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Having now got the thing working (UIAI* error) I find that I'm only getting about 60% signal strength anyway, which is very surprising given that I live in a rather small house
> 
> *UIAI = User Is An Idiot


I get 100% signal strength around 10 metres away from my Netgear DG834G ADSL wireless modem router. Get much more disappointing results with an 811G Linksys ADSL modem router that I was testing for a relative and is going to be RMA'ed.

Would suggest you also go the RMA route if you can stand it as the odd rogue unit just seems to output a dismal signal with this WIFI stuff. Have you tried all possible channels though? 13 is often a good one to try despite the apparently unlucky number.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

As it's working okay, I don't think I'll bother. It's only a re-furb off Ebay anyway. 

Also, wrt the channel it's on, the status screen tells me it's on Ch11 at the moment. It also says "Channel - The channel currently in use. This is determined by the Access Point, not by this device" so I have no idea (and can't see) how to change it!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Also, wrt the channel it's on, the status screen tells me it's on Ch11 at the moment. It also says "Channel - The channel currently in use. This is determined by the Access Point, not by this device" so I have no idea (and can't see) how to change it!


Yes it will try to sync with whatever wireless channel your ADSL modem router uses in the same way that a wireless card in a PC does come to think of it. You have to change the wireless channel used on the ADSL modem router if you want the print server to also try using a different channel with possibly less local interference.

Of course an Ebay refurb may be a unit returned by a customer due to poor signal issues in the first place.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Good to see you got it working in the end. What was the problem? I managed to get one of these working but I don't know exactly what it was that I did for it to finally work. I was linking a Netgear wireles router to it and found the installation software next to useless as it was hell bent in getting a printer working on the _print_server and nothing else! 

Still, now that it's working it's seemless and fast. For years I used a 10m ethernet cable but I moved house last year. The new living room / study configuration meant that the cable woult be far too intrusive and impractical.

I find occasionally the signal strength to be a problem - I suspect this is because I've put the 606 behind a metal pillar on the TV stand to shield the incredibly bright blue flashing light but for daily dialups (what it's used for most of the time) it seems happy.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You seem to be in exactly the same position as me, ap. I too use a 10m cable but moved house and the cable is now impractical; hence the bridge.

The problem was that I had simply entered the wrong wireless access password.

Basically I set up the Print Server, using the install wizard (but not connecting a printer, of course) and the unit then just allowed wireless net access. If I hadn't screwed-up the password thing it'd've worked from the start 

Pete77. Tried 13 and signal level was less than 50%. Ch 1 gives 71% to that will do nicely! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Pete77. Tried 13 and signal level was less than 50%. Ch 1 gives 71% to that will do nicely! Thanks for the tip.


Ch1 no use here as that's what my video sender from my tv mainly uses.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

And don't forget your neighbours who may be using Wi-Fi, video senders, DECT 'phones, Bluetooth, microwaves, etc. I can 'see' the wi-fi network of one of my neighbours whose house is fifty yards away.

Just pray that one of them doesn't decide to use a 108Mbps network, since they bond together several channels in the middle of the the 2.4GHz band, so effectively interferring with the quality of channels on either side of them.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Dect phones have their own space at 1.9Ghz so theoretically won't interfere with wifi - however newer US equipment that has been set up incorrectly (and illegally) to use this band may well interfere with or be disrupted by DECT. This is because 1.9Ghz has recently beein opened up as unlicenced frequencies there similar to 2.4Ghz.

Up until recently, my laptop would occaionally log into a neighbour's WiFi instead of mine - for some reason they had a completely open connection with no password protection!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

iankb said:


> Just pray that one of them doesn't decide to use a 108Mbps network, since they bond together several channels in the middle of the the 2.4GHz band, so effectively interferring with the quality of channels on either side of them.


How did they manage to get that signed off by the ITU or the world's various telecoms regulators? 

Does 811n technology still stick to a single channel though but with Multiple Aerial In Outs (MIMO)?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

aerialplug said:


> Up until recently, my laptop would occaionally log into a neighbour's WiFi instead of mine - for some reason they had a completely open connection with no password protection!


You can usually set your own laptops wireless card to tell it to only connect to networks you have Profiles for and not just to any open access point though.

The problem with logging on to the connections of technically illiterate neighbours, accidentally or otherwise, in a not very densely populated area is that their equipment still often gives them a message telling them it is happening and the name of the connecting computer or network. So in the long run it can still be a recipe for very angry neighbours, some of whom may see it as being like you having the cheek to walk into their house uninvited just because they left the front door wide open................................

Better to play safe and set your wireless card to only connect to networks with approved profiles when you are at home.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Yes, it's now removed from the list of possible devices after a frustrating couple of minutes wondering why the logmein connection from the laptop to the office PC was running so slow. It was going over WiFi to the neighbour's router, through the internet to my broadband connection rather than peer to peer... That would slow it a bit, especially with a very weak wifi connection!


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

My brother spent ages once with his downstairs PC and a Belkin USB wireless adapter, to see files of his upstairs PC connected to his Belkin ADSL wireless router. Internet browsing/email from downstairs was fine, just couldn't see other PC.

When I finally got a look at his setup downstairs noticed two issues, one the router start page when accessed downstairs didn't look quite the same as when accessed from upstairs and despite setting SSID only network we could see was Belkin54G.

Then it dawned on me the upstairs router was Belkin ADSL and router downstairs was a neighbours Belkin ethernet router conntected to NTL. He had been using it for months and just e-mailed files between upstairs and downstairs PC as they could not see each other directly.

Changing wireless channel from default and suddenly could see SSID of his ADSL wireless router, connect and share files (and add WEP onto wireless).

Never did find out whose the open router was.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Ian_m said:


> Never did find out whose the open router was.


Its amazing how many people just pull the routers out of the box and start using them with default settings - and with this in mind its even more amazing that the manufacturers of some routers leave the default settings wide open. I suspect I could access the admin screens of more than half the Belkin routers I come across as nobody ever bothers changing the default IP number and password!

It also depends on the area you're in apparently. Where I used to live in Kent, people seemed to be quite closed and everyone had secure encrypted connections. In Swindon, a friend informs me that the majority of routers are left open for free internet access. Where I now live, I haven't really had much chance to drive around with a WiFi enabled device to see what pattern emerges here, but it looks like a mixture of open and "already locked when out of box" solutions.

Anyway, I'll stop now as this is definitely off topic by now


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Pete77 said:


> How did they manage to get that signed off by the ITU or the world's various telecoms regulators?


There's a lot worse to come. They're currently proposing to massively increase the maximum signal level of the 2.4GHz and 5.3GHz bands to enable a single Wi-Fi network to cover complete neighbourhoods. That's going to make it increasingly difficult to find your own Wi-Fi channel, and virtually impossible to get a clean signal with a video sender. I responded to OFCOM's consultation document with a suggestion that they only do this with the 5.3GHz band, but I doubt that they see the use of the 2.4GHz band by video senders as a serious consideration.

I'm surprised that networking products haven't appeared that will send video using buffered transmission. My Xbox 360 MCE extender is effectively doing that already, but is over-engineered (and overpriced) for the job.


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> A Cachecard can't manage to serve up a Tivo program at more than 2Mbps anyway though so I don't think super fast adapters are crucial.
> 
> Of course an ethernet cable costs almost nothing and achieves maximum possible speed.


Really? yours must have some sort of serious problems as I can download using both TYTools and Filezilla at 990 KBYTES which is damn near 10 mBITS. Unless you meant to write 2 MBYTES of course...


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I routinely get over 3Mb/s.


----------

